# CYBER MONDAY SALE - SERVOCITY up to 65% off !!



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

It's our BIGGEST SALE of the year including blowing out ALL Futaba items at 30% OFF! Starting now!

Up to 30% OFF Receivers
Futaba 30% OFF
Hitec Servos 25% OFF
 35% OFF Actobotics
 25% OFF Gear Motors & Actuators
65% OFF Extensions, Leads, Connectors & Adaptors
Batteries 30% OFF


----------

